
Silicon Valley is falling short on climate change - tlarkworthy
https://www.ft.com/content/16d3a9c4-aebd-11e9-8030-530adfa879c2
======
DeonPenny
Theres no money in climate change thats the government job.

~~~
craftyguy
There is most definitely 'money in climate change', or more specifically in
dealing with the fallout. Hiring private commercial firefighters is now a
thing (just to name one example), and many people will likely need to relocate
and/or shore up defences to deal with the environmental changes that are
coming.

------
pmohun
Behind a paywall. Does anyone have a workaround?

~~~
programmarchy
[http://archive.is/S5jkQ](http://archive.is/S5jkQ)

